# DISCUSS: Best CURRENT European Skyline



## Wu-Gambino

Discuss this week's topic here.


----------



## Monkey

How many famous landmarks can you name in this view?


----------



## Meditt

amazing pano... what is that crystal egg beside the river?


----------



## Monkey

Meditt said:


> what is that crystal egg beside the river?


That's the mayor's office - City Hall, designed by Sir Norman Foster.


----------



## Desven

I love this view!


----------



## Frog

london probably


----------



## Urban Girl

*ISTANBUL have two main clusters;Levent and Maslak*


----------



## 3tmk

^I really like Istanbul's skyline, and it was my #3 pick, but what made me choose Warsaw instead is the lack of a landmark skyscraper in Istanbul. Warsaw however does, but this will change in around 5 years when the Diamonds will be completed, then everything will change. However the future skylines have other competition from London and Moscow too, but it's another matter.
in any case, when will we vote for the category?


----------



## Bitxofo

Barcelona


----------



## 3tmk

^the Torre Agbar looks photoshopped to me :?


----------



## Sonic from Padova

Some pics of the skyscrapers in Naples...




































































































but, I know, Is not the best skyline in Europe!


----------



## birminghamculture

Naples is still a great skyline though

That London pano is just awesome ...


----------



## Accura4Matalan

Its a commonly known fact that Preston has the best skyline in Europe :crazy: To hell with Frankfurt, Paris, London, Warsaw etc...


----------



## Madman

Never would i have said it, but from a few miles away Preston looks alright, dare i say attractive


----------



## Bitxofo

3tmk said:


> ^the Torre Agbar looks photoshopped to me :?


It is NOT photoshopped!
This is an image from a postcard, it is scanned!


----------



## Meditt

3tmk said:


> ^the Torre Agbar looks photoshopped to me :?


yup, we had a discussion about this night pano some time ago... I for one, think it's photoshopped.. it looks misplaced and disproportionated when compared to La Sagrada Familia and the distant small skyscrapers at the left... some people claim its a photo done with a special lens, from really far away... I don't know too much about photography but they say some of these special lens do strange effects with the proportions...

I think it's just an exercise of copy & paste... this is just one of those postcards you'll find in Les Rambles for tourists.. like putting the Eiffel Tower next to the Défense Arche to have all the landmarks in just one pretty picture...


----------



## Mikel

amazing pano of London


----------



## plondder

I like Madrid's...

But honestly,there's nothing like the view that Desven of Frankfurt's skyline's (taken from the roof of "Zeil gallerie", a shopping mall in downtown Frankfurt)


----------



## plondder

I like Madrid's...

But honestly,there's nothing like the view that Desven posted of Frankfurt's skyline's (taken from the roof of "Zeil gallerie", a shopping mall in downtown Frankfurt)


----------



## wecky

_*Amazing LONDON ! View of London from The Eye is really great !*_


----------



## Quezalcoatl26

La defense for me now and in the future, follow closely by Frankfort (which is better is a matter of taste). The rest is just crap.










Frankfurt also very nice.


----------



## Marcanadian

Frankfurt and La defense


----------



## ♣628.finst

1- Frankfurt
2- Vienna
3- La Defense


----------



## wjfox




----------



## wjfox




----------



## jesarm

NOW

1 - Frankfurt
2 - Paris
3 - London
4 - Warsaw
5 - Rotterdam

In a few years

1 - London
2 - Frankfurt
3 - Madrid
4 - Paris
5 - Warsaw/Rotterdam


----------



## BRISBANE

no european skylines particullarly good...somewhere in germany probably


----------



## Jakob

Istanbul's gliiter-glitter-district: *Levent*


----------



## Substructure

Paris


----------



## Petr

jesarm said:


> NOW
> 
> 1 - Frankfurt
> 2 - Paris
> 3 - London
> 4 - Warsaw
> 5 - Rotterdam
> 
> In a few years
> 
> 1 - London
> 2 - Frankfurt
> 3 - Madrid
> 4 - Paris
> 5 - Warsaw/Rotterdam


Are You sure about Warsaw?


----------



## 9462

*Manchester*










This is part of the skyline like 5 years ago(b4 the boom), which will get about 20 more skyscrapers over 100m.









(with credit to photographer)

manchesters skyline is so wide it can all be seen from around 20 miles away.









(with credit to photographer)


----------



## Kanji

I think the best one is Frankfurt-Am-Main


----------



## El_Greco

London 
Paris


----------



## [email protected]

Substructure said:


> Paris


for sure and more with the 2 new addition (185m and 183 m) in 2007/2008
and i tell London and Franckfurt for the podium


----------



## Mr Bricks

I think Paris winns in quantity, but London/Frankfurt in quality. I have seen many nice renderings of Londons future skyline and if every approved tower in London get built, London will be at shared first place with Paris, because i think Paris always will have the quantity (at least for the years to come) but London will get many very tall towers such as LBT and i think that if CW also will expand, London will beat Paris. Madrid have 4 very impressive towers u/c but even with them finished Madrid can´t beat Londons or Paris future skylines. Warsaw also has a great skyline and a bright future so i can´t say about that, and Rotterdam is nice but the lack of height is a big problem...


----------



## thoju75

Paris for sure !!
now and in the future


----------



## Gordon Freeman

Europe has some very nice skylines, some very unique architecture, like that in london, and frankfurt, in spain the highrises look awesome with the crystal blue water, and mountains in the back

1:Frankfurt 9.1/10
2:London 8.7/10
3:Madrid 8.5/10
4aris 8.4/10

and im not sure about the rest, i do know that Frankfurt prolly has the best skyline


----------



## scouserdave

Liverpool without doubt!
Too many pics to show. Just google Liverpool images


----------



## Mr Bricks

^^ ??


----------



## eweezerinc

After taking in all these pictures, I hafta say:

1- FRANKFURT
2- WARSAW (How underrated! I think it is much better than all this Paris and London praise)
3- LONDON


----------



## reignman

1)London
2)Istanbul
3)Paris


----------



## Jutcho

1st Paris
2nd Frankfurt
3rd Warsaw
4th London


----------



## MarkusErikssen

*...*

Paris, Londen, Barcelona, Rotterdam, Stockholm


----------



## Muyangguniang

Paris,Warsaw,Istanbul,Frankfurt,Rotterdam


----------



## Muyangguniang

Eindhoven :crazy:


----------



## czm3

are those palm trees in London??!?


----------



## kryszakk

WARSAW, warsaw and WaRsAw one more time


----------



## Pedrillo

1.Paris
2.Frankfurt
3.London


----------



## AJW

1] Paris (neatly concentrated)
2] London (getting there)
3] Frankfurt
4] Madrid (with the four 200 meter plus towers that are currently under construction)
5] Rotterdam (lacks one or two dominant towers of 200 meter plus, but is growing pretty dense)
6] Warsaw (should really be fifth, but I'm Dutch, so...  )


----------



## Galatia

1. Istanbul 
2. Moscow
3. London
4. Warsaw
5. Frankfurt

maybe you can add Paris and Rotterdam but actually, i don't think the rest does have a remarkable skyline. Just putting three skyscrapers together doesn't make it a skyline.

And as far as i see, the race is between Istanbul, Moscow and London and only those 3 cities have stunning future projects and u/c recently in Europe.

edit: i decided to add Frankfurt to the list after looking at some photos of it.


----------



## Manila-X

Best European skylines?

1) Frankfurt
2) London
3) Paris


----------



## eastman

1-frankfurt
2-istanbul
3-london
4-warsaw
5-paris


----------



## Andrew

Teesside :crazy: :cheer:


----------



## Jakob

1) Frankfurt
2) Paris
3) Istanbul
4) Warsaw
5) London
6) Vienna
7) Madrid
8) Moscov
9) Rotterdam
10) Vilnius


----------



## Jakob

In the future:

1) Frankfurt
2) Warsaw
3) Istanbul
4) Moscov
5) London
6) Paris
7) Madrid
8) Rotterdam
9) Birmingham
10) Ankara


----------



## Englishman

czm3 said:


> are those palm trees in London??!?


I have a similar palm tree in my garden.


----------



## Siopao

Frankfurt
Paris (La Defense)
London (Canary Wharf)


----------



## ۩SkyScraper۩

Paris or Frankfurt


----------



## Intoxication

London or Istanbul


----------



## Liwwadden

Edit.


----------



## Jayayess1190

Europe has a lot of skylines I never knew about. All are nice.


----------



## xXMrPinkXx

Definitly Frankfurt am Main


----------



## [email protected]

Currently it's definitely Frankfurt. In 4 or 5 years it will be Moscow.


----------



## Audiomuse

1. Frankfurt
2. Paris
3. Istanbul
4. Milan
5. London (Canary Wharf)
6. Warsaw
7. moscow
8. Birmingham UK
9. Madrid
10. Barcelona


----------



## warnings

frankfurt without a doubt


----------



## Manila-X

Frankfurt deserves no.1

2) London
3) Paris
4) Moscow
5) Warsaw
6) Istanbul


----------



## Jules

1. Moscow
2. Frankfurt
3. Istanbul


----------



## mark1100

Essen :sleepy:


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen

macon4ever said:


> 1. Frankfurt
> 2. Paris
> 3. Istanbul
> 4. Milan
> 5. London (Canary Wharf)
> 6. Warsaw
> 7. moscow
> 8. Birmingham UK
> 9. Madrid
> 10. Barcelona



Sorry but it's crazy Rotterdam is not in that list...


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen

My top:

1 Frankfurt
2 Rotterdam
3 LA Defence
4 London
5 Warsaw
6 Vienna
7 Istanbul
8 Moscow (towers, no real skyline yet)
9 The Hague
10 San Gimignano


----------



## Castle_Bravo

1. Frankfurt / Paris
2. Paris / Frankfurt
3. London (Canary Wharf)
4. Rotterdam
5. Warsaw 
6. Istambul
7. Madrid
8. Amsterdam


----------



## Metropolitan

The most impressive cluster is certainly La Défense because there are simply towers everywhere when you're in the middle of it. It's deeply concentrated and that really gives a great impression. Furthermore, the quality of towers in La Défense is severly under-rated, probably because the skyline is dominated by the Gan and AXA towers (2 towers from the 70's) when we look at it from central Paris. However, there are tons of very beautiful buildings in La Défense : CBX, Société Générale Twin Towers, Total, Areva (which might be a box, but a pretty one), EDF, Grande Arche, Opus12. And of course, that can only improve in the future with T1, Exaltis and Granite (all under construction and looking attractive on renderings), but also with AXA being recladded, the new Sofitel proposal which has been approved, and of course the 400m supertall which is planned.


Now, in my opinion Frankfurt still wins it when it's about the individual quality of towers. They are really pretty. When I went in Frankfurt I've been actually a bit disappointed because I imagined all towers being next to one another and I didn't like at all the way they were sprawled on a large area. But once looking at the quality of each towers, I didn't regret my visit.

In my opinion Frankfurt and Paris are, for now, far ahead. Paris for the concentration of its cluster and Frankfurt for the individual quality of its towers.

After that, I'm expecting a lot of Madrid, which is currently building 4 towers above 200 m, but we have to wait 'till they are built to get really an idea about what it will look like. I can't judge Moscow and Istanbul as I've never been in those city.


----------



## Javier

Facts are Facts, and all images i have seen in this thread makes me think about this order:

Frankfurt Am Main
Paris (La Défense)
London
Warsaw
Rotterdam
Istanbul

Honour mention to:

Madrid (Hopeful future)
Moscow (Very U/C today, same as Madrid)
Benidorm (nobody has mentioned it)
Tel Aviv (I don't know if is considered european, sorry if i'm wrong)


----------



## DrasQue

jesarm said:


> NOW
> 
> 1 - Frankfurt
> 2 - Paris
> 3 - London
> 4 - Warsaw
> 5 - Rotterdam
> 
> In a few years
> 
> 1 - London
> 2 - Frankfurt
> 3 - Madrid
> 4 - Paris
> 5 - Warsaw/Rotterdam


I think that is a silly list.For in a few years 
Where is Moscow?
Where is Istanbul?
Are you sure about Warsaw?


----------



## DrasQue

And my list is ...

For now>
1.Frankfurt
2) Paris
3) Istanbul
4) Warsaw
5) London

For future..>> ( 5 years)
1.Moscow
2.Istanbul
3.London
4.Frankfurt
5.Warsaw
6.Rotterdam


----------



## Manila-X

If you look at it, Moscow has one of the largest number of scrapers in Europe but Frankfurt's got quality, height and layout.


----------



## www.Rotterdam.nl

1. Frankfurt (Good sky-line, high-quality high-rise)
2. Paris (Just beautifull... especially with the modern arc in the middle)
3. Warsaw (Complete with that old soviet scraper).
4. Rotterdam (balanced sky-line, some high-quality buildings, many new high-quality projects soon).
5. London (will swap with R'dam in future, I guess)
6. Istanbul
7. Moscow
8. San Gimignano (a very unique sky-line!)


----------



## Avens

Currently:
1. Frankfurt
2. London
3. Rotterdam

Future (7 years):
1. London
2. Frankfurt
3. Moscow


----------



## DrasQue

I think for future Moscow will the best ...


----------



## Castle_Bravo

Future:
Frankfurt
Moscow (the new projects are very impresive)
Paris
Warsaw (Liebeskind tower and new buildings in Wola)
Madrid
Rotterdam (but there must be more high buildings!!)


----------



## wjfox

Castle_Bravo said:


> Future:
> Frankfurt
> Moscow (the new projects are very impresive)
> Paris
> Warsaw (Liebenskind tower and new buildings in Wola)
> Madrid
> Rotterdam (but there must be more high buildings!!)


I'm sorry, but if you're talking about the future then you'd have to be a raving lunatic to exclude London.


----------



## BMXican

london already has one of the best skylines. canary wharf is a great cluster, even if the architecture of each building isn't particularly good. but I think only the city of london has the potential to become the best skyline. though many towers will have to be built there to reach an effect like this - atleast all of the city proposals:









by *NCC 1701* from http://home.fotocommunity.de/ncc/index.php?id=682054&g=177123










by *Alpha Lyrae* from http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/pcat/123572










by *Marcus Stroh* from http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/mypics/39812


----------



## eklips

wjfox2002 said:


> I'm sorry, but if you're talking about the future then you'd have to be a raving lunatic to exclude London.



Why do you feel the need to go on such a crusade on this forum to defend London's skyline in each and every thread where it is mentioned?

I mean, we all understand that you love London, and a lot of us do too, but this is getting like a obsession


----------



## Castle_Bravo

Sory I've got forgoten london I'll give it the 2nd or 1st place


----------



## unoh

of course frankfurt


----------



## Manila-X

Frankfurt for now but in the future, it's gonna be between Frankfurt, London, Moscow and Istanbul


----------



## DrasQue

^^I think so...


----------



## DrasQue

Here is Istanbul 2010 (myb)


----------



## Castle_Bravo

WOW!! 300m nice.


----------



## reignman

^^ If they build them with 94 & 74 storey, probably will reach 400m and 350m. (with decorational top of course)

@emree
Ok, we all know, twisted towers are Dubai Towers, and probably it will be built. But what about others?

These projects in the picture are not certain projects (also we don't know any detail about designs of them) except DTI, so please don't put this kind of pictures. 

Also this is my future list:
Moscow
Istanbul
Warsaw


----------



## Bitxofo

eemreee said:


> Here is Istanbul 2010 (myb)


Amazingly incredible...!


----------



## Manila-X

Frankfurt would have the same projects as well. It can still have the title several years from now.


----------



## SkyLerm

Frankfurt kick ass London and Paris by far...Furthermore I think Madrid's gonna be one of the best in a few years (probably in 10 years) when the new financial district near Madrid Arena be unlocked and begin to rise some talls between 200-325 more or less...just wait kay:


----------



## WMS

1. Frankfurt
2. London/Paris/Rotterdam
3. Warsaw
...


----------



## SkyLerm

Also Benidorm has a pretty good skyline :yes:, but not a very good architecture hno:.
Anyway I think it's in current top 10.


----------



## Krzycho

eemreee said:


> Are you sure about Warsaw?


Are you not?

by Michau









by Soboleus


----------



## Krzycho

My rank:
1. Frankfurt
2. Paris/London
4. Warsaw/Rotterdam
6. Istambul/Moscow (not only size is important, quality first of all, most of Istambul`s skyscrapers are trashy. Turkish design is terrible.
8. Vienna

.............Madrid soon


----------



## DrasQue

What do you mean btw TERRIBLE?


----------



## DrasQue

If you ask me my list 
-Frankfurt
-Istanbul/Paris
-London
-Warsaw
-Rotterdam
-Moscow


----------



## Manila-X

Looks like European cities got in the scraper craze  Though I like Paris' concept of having most of it's highrises in it's suburbs / outskirts.


----------



## hkskyline

How about *Monaco*, with its buildings clustered together + ocean setting + hillside background.

Source : http://www.pbase.com/solds/image/46283268


----------



## gonzo

Monaco's natural setting is second to none....I think in terms of man-made structures Monaco would be a good example of a B-class skyline in Europe. IMO


----------



## Manila-X

gonzo said:


> Monaco's natural setting is second to none....I think in terms of man-made structures Monaco would be a good example of a B-class skyline in Europe. IMO


I would consider Monaco B class


----------



## Lil'Momo

1. Frankfurt










2. London

3. Paris


----------



## JAB323

So far...Istanbul.


----------



## sc4ish

Frankfurt


----------



## HD




----------



## Manila-X

I would go with Frankfurt as well. It's not just the cluster but it's individual collection of skyscrapers. Who would not forget the iconic Messeturm. Plus if you have played Simcity 3000 Unlimited, most of the Euro scrapers are Frankfurt ones


----------



## Newcastle Guy

*Today:*

1. Frankfurt
2. Paris
3. London
4. Warsaw
5. Rotterdam
6. Istanbul

*Soon:*

1. London
2. Moscow
3. Paris 
4. Frankfurt
5. Istanbul
6. Warsaw


----------



## Thorin

One of the best, and for sure the most underrated, *Naples*.


----------



## Minato ku

Yes Naples has a good skyline in Europe 
It like americain CBD
but scrapers are too small and not original.


----------



## paradyto

Frankfurt


----------



## Manila-X

Naples' skyline is nice for a mid-rise skyline. Especially with Vesuvius in the background.


----------



## Sinjin P.

Today, it's undoubtedly Frankfurt


----------



## mitchikoi

1 Frankfurt
2 Paris
3 London


----------



## Manila-X

How about other Euro cities like Warsaw and Moscow? Don't they have impressive skylines as well?


----------



## Brad

Part of the Moscow's skyline from the centre.


----------



## hkskyline

La Defense's cluster seems to be more densely packed together than Frankfurt, while emerging Eastern Bloc cities such as Moscow and Warsaw are a bit more sparse, and with time, will fill in the gaps.


----------



## Manila-X

Nice Moscow panorama


----------



## Awik

Best Europe Skyline?

Now

1. Frankfurt am Main
2. Paris (La defense)
3. Warsaw
4. London (Canary Warf)
5. Istambul
6. Rotterdam

Future (forward 7-8 years)

1. Frankfurt am Main
2. London/Moscow
3. Warsaw
4. Wroclaw
5. Istanbul
6. Paris (La defense)

Warsaw by Kafarek




































by SoboleuS









by Michau



























by Mar_tm









by Leshchoo


















by GeoS


----------



## westisbest

Quality not quantity, Liverpool UK


----------



## hkskyline

*La Defense* from the Eiffel Tower

Source : http://www.pbase.com/gerards/urban_landscapes


----------



## SE9

^ I like that view from the Eiffel Tower.


Two London panos:


----------



## Manila-X

Nice panos  I like the London one


----------



## Erebus555

Birmingham! Nah, I'm kidding. Frankfurt definitly.


----------



## hkskyline

Eiffel Tower offers a better view of La Defense than Arc de Triomphe. Eiffel's vantage gives a more elongated perspective whereas the Arc vantage is more clustered.


----------



## Jakob

It's time for more *Istanbul* pictures!!!!

Levent financial district and Maslak business district:











Night shots of Levent district:






































Maslak business district:





























View from Mövenpick Hotel over Levent financial district:











Levent financial district and Bosphorus Bridge:


----------



## Erebus555

Frankfurt:


----------



## Boeing!

*Naples *


----------



## Mr Bricks

westisbest said:


> Quality not quantity, Liverpool UK


I´m sorry, but apart from those old buildings on the right i can´t really see any quality buildings.


----------



## rocky

nice istanbul and london shots. london lacks towers thought.

naples is not impressive but kinda cool


----------



## wjfox

Scroll --->


----------



## Brad

Moscow's super tall cluster
in 2005 by michau









in 2006 by Ант Япы









in 2009 (with minor modifications) - all buildings are u/c, the approved ones are not shown.


----------



## Jakob

Brad said:


>


Wow, Moscov looks promising! =)



Here's the future skyline of Istanbul:


----------



## hkskyline

I see 2 different issues emerging here :
1) existing skyline
2) skyline potential - ie. future projects

I don't see the point of going too much into what the future skyline may look like beyond approved and UC projects.


----------



## bread_n_butter

La Defense in 2009


----------



## wjfox

This thread is about _*current *_skylines, not future ones.


----------



## Abdi

its obviously between London and Frankfurt even though instabul has a spectacular one


----------



## Kaiser

Frankfurt of course!


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul, Turkey:*


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> If any supertall or any skyscraper is gonna be built in Paris, it's gonna be outside the city core. The tallest buildings in the city is surely gonna be in La Defense.
> 
> But the city core still has some high-rises like the ones near the Statue of Liberty.


Montparnasse turned out to be a lesson learned for skyscraper planning in Paris. It is not located in La Defense, but the outcry due to its prominence in its locale is likey going to resonate in future proposals. Hence, I believe if anything big is going to be built, it will likely get a better response in La Defense, which technically is not in Paris' core.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Montparnasse turned out to be a lesson learned for skyscraper planning in Paris. It is not located in La Defense, but the outcry due to its prominence in its locale is likey going to resonate in future proposals. Hence, I believe if anything big is going to be built, it will likely get a better response in La Defense, which technically is not in Paris' core.


One thing, Montparnasse is lone where it's standing with no high-rise beside it. But it's still the tallest skyscraper in Paris.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> One thing, Montparnasse is lone where it's standing with no high-rise beside it. But it's still the tallest skyscraper in Paris.


*Paris skyscraper, an eyesore to some, has new problem: asbestos contamination *
14 March 2005

PARIS (AP) - One of Europe's tallest skyscrapers, a glass and steel finger that, to the annoyance of some, soars above Paris' scrupulously preserved low-rise skyline, is again making headlines for the wrong reasons: Experts say its 60 floors are chocked with cancer-causing asbestos. 

News that the Montparnasse Tower, a magnet for tourists looking for panoramic views of the City of Light, has asbestos hidden above false ceilings and, especially, in a shaft housing cables and elevators was revealed Sunday by the weekly Journal du Dimanche. 

By Monday, the tower's contamination was front-page news in several dailies -- reviving memories of the ruckus that surrounded its construction on the Left Bank between 1969 and 1972. 

*Critics have long said that the 210-meter (689-foot) tower's steely, modernistic style clashed with Paris' elegant Haussmann buildings of cream-colored Lutecian limestone. 

The tower, which houses offices and a shopping center and soars above a train station frequented by millions of travelers, was something of a one-off. Today, the French capital's skyline is protected by a law that limits building heights to no more than 37 meters (121 feet). High-rises have been largely consigned to the La Defense business district west of the city. *

Serge Jullineau, head of the inspection company Health Risks Agency, which analyzed the tower's asbestos levels in the mid-1990s, said four floors were rated "level three" risks for asbestos, the highest. They house technical facilities that are closed to the public but not to maintenance workers. 

"At every maintenance operation or diverse work that requires moving the drop ceilings, there is a potential risk for occupants" on some floors, Jullineau told Europe-1 radio. 

Alain Carrey, an engineer representing companies at the tower, said the asbestos represents "really zero" risk to the 600,000 tourists who visit the building each year. 

Claude Bauchot, the president of tower management company Cogetom, said only the four floors with high levels of asbestos presented any health danger. 

"In the rest of the tower, we do not have a situation that necessitates work," he told reporters. "There's no risk in all the areas that are usually used in the tower." 

Media reports said Monday that tower managers have not yet decided how to treat the problem but are mulling two options: a full evacuation for at least three years or a 10-year process that would allow the building to stay open during the asbestos removal. 

The tower's problems were a haunting reminder of a catastrophe that hit the university campus of Jussieu, also on the Left Bank, after asbestos was discovered in numerous buildings. 

At least six people at the campus have died of asbestos-related illnesses and more than 100 others are ill, according to Michel Ledoux, lawyer for the Association for the Defense of Asbestos Victims. 

In January, two universities at the campus and an institute were placed under investigation -- a step short of being charged -- for "endangering others." 

Asbestos was systematically used in Paris buildings that, like the Montparnasse Tower, date to the 1970s, and include hospitals, Ledoux said by telephone. It was formally banned in January 1997. 

"There is a whole generation of buildings that is putting the health of its occupants in peril," he said, adding that the asbestos is now degrading and becoming an even bigger health risk.


----------



## Adas_wch

some photos of Warsaw. author QSQS


----------



## Manila-X

Abestos can be a problem to most of the older buildings.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Abestos can be a problem to most of the older buildings.


Read the bolded points regarding the height restrictions and the harmony with existing older architecture, which provides some context as to where Paris' skyscraper developments might cluster in the future.


----------



## Minato ku

hkskyline said:


> Montparnasse turned out to be a lesson learned for skyscraper planning in Paris. It is not located in La Defense, but the outcry due to its prominence in its locale is likey going to resonate in future proposals. Hence, I believe if anything big is going to be built, it will likely get a better response in La Defense, which technically is not in Paris' core.


Wrong la Defense is technically in Paris' core
Because the real size of Paris is bigger than the size of municipality of Paris.

A big part of this pics is located in inner suburbs but what is the difference with Paris and the limit.
_This inner suburb is more wheathy than some arrondissement of Paris and several high-rises are planned or approved in this area_









La Defense is in the same case, in London la Defense would be in the city core :yes:
It is because unlike New York and London, Paris are not fusioned with the inner suburbs.


----------



## hkskyline

minato ku said:


> Wrong la Defense is technically in Paris' core
> Because the real size of Paris is bigger than the size of municipality of Paris.
> 
> A big part of this pics is located in inner suburbs but what is the difference with Paris and the limit.
> _This inner suburb is more wheathy than some arrondissement of Paris and several high-rises are planned or approved in this area_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Defense is in the same case, in London la Defense would be in the city core :yes:
> It is because unlike New York and London, Paris are not fusioned with the inner suburbs.


Isn't La Defense outside Paris city limits though? Isn't the traditional 'core' 1er?


----------



## Minato ku

Yes It is not the traditionnal core but Paris has growth.
The traditionnal core is less big than Paris and Eiffel and Montparnasse tower are not located inside.
In the 18th century It was the fields in those area
La Defense is in the economic core 
but It is not in the historic core. 











limite de departement : departments border
Ceinture vert : green belt
Parc naturel regional : Regional natural reserve 
*Coeur d'agglomeration : core of urban area*
agglomeration central : the rest of urban area (real suburbs)
autres agglomerations : Metro area
espace rural : rural area

You can see the core is bigger than the municipality of Paris.


----------



## hkskyline

Yes, fully agree that La Defense is the financial heart of Paris despite the fact that it is not the historic core. I'd imagine future skyscrapers would pop up here. There'll be so much resistance if something big came up in 1er.


----------



## Manila-X

The last time I was in Paris was in 1997 a month before the HK Handover. I thing I learned is that a major expressway surrounds the traditional core. I doubt that you will find any new skyscrapers sprouting in this part of the city.


----------



## hkskyline

Paris, like London and many other older cities, have ring roads / highways around the traditional historic core. La Defense sits outside a major ring road and is actually on top of the A14, which connects to the A13 to Caen near the English Channel.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Paris, like London and many other older cities, have ring roads / highways around the traditional historic core. La Defense sits outside a major ring road and is actually on top of the A14, which connects to the A13 to Caen near the English Channel.


The one in London I didn't notice but one thing other than the Canary Wharf and some tower blocks in surrounding areas, skyscraper concentration is mostly in The City.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> The one in London I didn't notice but one thing other than the Canary Wharf and some tower blocks in surrounding areas, skyscraper concentration is mostly in The City.


The M25 rings around the outer parts of London. It skirts Heathrow in the west while Gatwick lies further south and Stansted is very north of it. While The City is the traditional heart of the financial district, Canary Wharf / Docklands is the emerging skyscraper centre of London.

_Canary Wharf from Greenwich










The City from Monument








_


----------



## SE9

From some shots, you could argue that Canary Wharf has more towers than the city:


----------



## Manila-X

The difference is Canary Wharf's skyscrapers are clustered together. They still have the tallest building in London which is the One Canada Square. 

The skyscrapers in The City are spread out.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> The difference is Canary Wharf's skyscrapers are clustered together. They still have the tallest building in London which is the One Canada Square.
> 
> The skyscrapers in The City are spread out.


Not really. Tower 42 and Swiss Re are blocks apart and Lloyds is right across from Swiss Re. The buildings are quite clustered together. The City is not very large at all.


----------



## marrio415

well looking at the pics from various people of various cities many can claim to have the best skyline(and there are some very stunning skylines in there).Lets take a look 1.Frankfurt a stunning skyline with stunning scrapers that represents modern europe and the most american looking 2.London/Paris both have the historical and modern touches to there skylines 3.Moscow emerging as a powerhouse finacially from oil and gas and the sklyine is dramitcally changing with the building of the tallest skyscrapers in europe and the world.4.Warsaw since Poland entered the EU they are now reaping the rewards and the Warsaw skline is emerging like a phoenix from the ashes(one for the future).5.Madrid currently in a skyscraper boom with four of the tallest scrapers in europe under construction a nice skyline is emerging.6Istanbul,asia meets europe and the skyline reflects that,asian style skyscrapers with a european look.Another up and coming skyline for the future.Ok to me those cities are the contenders here is how i would place them 
1.Frankfurt
2.London
3.Paris
4.Moscow
5.Istanbul
6.Madrid
7.Warsaw
Although this is not about future skylines this will change moscow,London or paris will be vying for top spot.But if frankfurt can keep up with at least a few buildings of note to there skyline then they may be able to stave of the competition.


----------



## Brad

marrio415 said:


> moscow,London or paris will be vying for top spot.But if frankfurt ...


You must be british


----------



## marrio415

Brad said:


> You must be british


yes i am thanks born and bred hope you found my comment interesting and i didn't favouritise london as there are some impressive cities in europe but yes london is my obvious fave.But i do like frankfurt and the future moscow very good i must say.


----------



## Zaki

Well in the future, i don't think there is any doubt that Moscow will be by far the best skyline in Europe. They are building some of the largest buildings, not only in europe, but the world. I was just wondering though, how do you guys think moscows current skyline compares to London?


----------



## Brad

Moscow's skyline by Inspirit from the Sparrow Hills.


----------



## rocky

paris skyline will be the best in europe with the 2 300 m approvals and the overall skyscraper density of la defense.

moscow skyline wont be close. it will have some heights but will lack density and quality of design. i think moscow city will be like current shanghai pudong.
very impressive but somewhat rushy.


----------



## rocky




----------



## marrio415

rocky said:


>


dude if your gonna compare pics of london and paris then you gotta include canary wharf


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

rocky said:


> it will have some heights but will lack density and quality of design .


:blahblah:


----------



## rocky

marrio im not gonna post cw pictures if i dont have cw pictures to offer


----------



## marrio415

rocky said:


> marrio im not gonna post cw pictures if i dont have cw pictures to offer


you have a point lol


----------



## marrio415

Zaki said:


> Well in the future, i don't think there is any doubt that Moscow will be by far the best skyline in Europe. They are building some of the largest buildings, not only in europe, but the world. I was just wondering though, how do you guys think moscows current skyline compares to London?


Moscow will become the dubai of europe i believe in the next ten years


----------



## Manila-X

I like Moscow's skyline but I prefer having the original Russia Tower built there.


----------



## gladisimo

What exactly is canary wharf? I hear about it alot, but apparently its not part of London?


----------



## Manila-X

gladisimo said:


> What exactly is canary wharf? I hear about it alot, but apparently its not part of London?


It's a CBD built over the docklands.


----------



## SE9

gladisimo said:


> What exactly is canary wharf? I hear about it alot, but apparently its not part of London?


It is part of London... politically, geographically... whatever definition you use.
However, it is not part of the 'City of London', a title which confuses many people. The 'City of London' is a district within the London city-limits.


The red dot shows the location of Canary Wharf, and the thick-black line is London city-limits:












These photos show Canary Wharf in relation to the 'City of London'










Unmarked version: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/114/290466830_4125414a84_o.jpg










Unmarked version: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/109/308134288_ed9c8e9ae0_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

Canary Wharf is one small part of the Docklands area, and is the key financial district location. However, redevelopment is taking place at and beyond Canary Wharf.


----------



## Stan

Moscow (pic from Russian forums)

Abit of NY. (scroll)


----------



## marrio415

that pic of moscow looks bloody cold


----------



## gladisimo

Ahh I often see those two districts in separate pictures and always assumed they were in the same area, but apparently not. Still not entirely sure about the city planning of London, guess I have some reading to do. 

Thanks to those who helped


----------



## Zaki

rocky said:


> paris skyline will be the best in europe with the 2 300 m approvals and the overall skyscraper density of la defense.
> 
> moscow skyline wont be close. it will have some heights but will lack density and quality of design. i think moscow city will be like current shanghai pudong.
> very impressive but somewhat rushy.


Come on, how can you say moscows skyline wont be close when in reality, Moscows building tons of scrapers over 300m, several over 400m, and one over 600m!! And unlike Paris, its not just a proposal, they are actually already under construction. I mean the difference between the size of the scrapers in the two cities is immense. Buildings the size in La defence are everywhere in NA and Asia so its really nothing special. Even if you don't like how its set up, to say its not even close i think is a huge exageration.


----------



## Manila-X

Will the further developments in Canary Wharf going to be high-rises?


----------



## SE9

WANCH said:


> Will the further developments in Canary Wharf going to be high-rises?


Most new developments will be high-rises. Examples of what could and are coming to the Canary Wharf area include:




Code:


[b]Riverside South[/b] (anticipated)

[img]http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b281/SE9/th_53RiversideSouthTower1_pic1.jpg[/img]

[b]North Quay[/b]

[img]http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b281/SE9/th_51NorthQuayTower1_pic1.jpg[/img]

[b]Heron Quays West[/b]

[img]http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b281/SE9/th_52HeronQuaysWestTower1_pic1.jpg[/img]

[b]Pan Peninsula[/b] (Under Construction)

[img]http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b281/SE9/th_107PanPeninsulaTower_pic2.jpg[/img]

[b]Marsh Wall[/b] (Construction starting)

[img]http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b281/SE9/th_97522MarshWallBlock1_pic1.jpg[/img]

[b]East India Dock Road Development[/b]

[img]http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b281/SE9/th_4757EastIndiaDockRoadDevelopmentTow.jpg[/img]


----------



## cernoch

hkskyline said:


>


Prague's skyline is the greatest one in this thread.


----------



## hkskyline

Stockholm also looks pretty decent with a nice historic lowrise skyline :


----------



## Manila-X

Stockholm doesn't really nice skyscrapers and same with most Scandinavian cities. They look beautiful the way they are.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Stockholm doesn't really nice skyscrapers and same with most Scandinavian cities. They look beautiful the way they are.


Scandinavia is home to a lot of very modern designs, albeit not tall skyscrapers. I will showcase some of the futuristic designs from Copenhagen in my upcoming photo series.


----------



## SilesianSkyscraper

Katowice (310k inhabitants), Upper Silesia:
Big night panorama


----------



## Arjuch

What about Brussels ? 

















By max lamenace



























by snot





























Certainly not the best,but it has some nice towers!


----------



## Justme

Why am I not surprised that this thread of "Best" current European skyline has been treated by many more as a "My cities" current European skyline.

Let's be honest here, there are only a small handful of contenders.


----------



## [email protected]

Quality: Frankfurt

Density: Paris


----------



## Dyn.tek

talking about skyline, only frankfurt comes to my mind. there is another two cities called rotterdam and warsaw wich comes close. all the other cities of europe has a little cluster with some highrises but this does not make a skyline.


----------



## wjfox

Dyn.tek said:


> talking about skyline, only frankfurt comes to my mind. there is another two cities called rotterdam and warsaw wich comes close. all the other cities of europe has a little cluster with some highrises but this does not make a skyline.


What a load of fucking bullshit. What do you call this then? No skyline?? --


----------



## erbse

Wjfox is always pissed off if someone dare to forget about London :lol:
Well, yeah - there are some (rather boring and replaceable) scrapers in London, but except the Gherkin atm nothing ravishing. And an accumulation of highrises doesn't make a real skyline for me as well as for others. Maybe in the near future that's about to change, but as the thread title suggests, we're talkin 'bout the best CURRENT skyline in Europe. Think about it.


----------



## wjfox

I agree that Frankfurt has the best skyline in Europe, and I'd probably rank London in 3rd place behind Paris. I'm angry because, like many people here, you clearly don't understand the meaning of the word "skyline" -

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/skyline

Height isn't the only factor. A building of 5 storeys can be a part of the skyline. You seem to be saying that a city needs a whole bunch of skyscrapers over 200m, or it can't be considered a "proper skyline." London has more than just the Gherkin. The skyline goes on for miles, and in places such as the City there is a whole variety of architectural styles, shapes, colours and silhouettes. The photos I posted above prove this.


----------



## erbse

Ultimately it might be just a matter of taste - some people (including me) love historic skylines, other prefer to look at modern scrapers (also including me). Well, a combination of both (like Frankfurt or Paris maybe) is perfect.
But concerning myself, I don't like the boxy Canary Wharf cluster as well as the city cluster (except the mentioned scraper) in London. I've visited GB's capital a few months ago and didn't like the way this city is building highrises - but of course, besides that, it's a magnificent place. Same goes probably for Moscow btw.


----------



## Justme

erbsenzaehler said:


> Ultimately it might be just a matter of taste - some people (including me) love historic skylines, other prefer to look at modern scrapers (also including me). Well, a combination of both (like Frankfurt or Paris maybe) is perfect.
> But concerning myself, I don't like the boxy Canary Wharf cluster as well as the city cluster (except the mentioned scraper) in London. I've visited GB's capital a few months ago and didn't like the way this city is building highrises - but of course, besides that, it's a magnificent place. Same goes probably for Moscow btw.


Frankfurt has a lovely skyscraper skyline, though it's best from one specific angle on the river which makes it look like a single cluster (rather than the spread out situation it really is) but it hardly has an attractive historical skyline. There is in fact very little of history left in the city and they seem intent to destroy whatever is left.


----------



## Skyline.Fan

Frankfurt


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

Moscow IBC
Photo by *jst*:


----------



## Minato ku

*Paris*

By mccu2260 in Flickr


----------



## New_To _This_City

wjfox2002 said:


> I agree that Frankfurt has the best skyline in Europe, and I'd probably rank London in 3rd place behind Paris. I'm angry because, like many people here, you clearly don't understand the meaning of the word "skyline" -
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/skyline
> 
> Height isn't the only factor. A building of 5 storeys can be a part of the skyline. You seem to be saying that a city needs a whole bunch of skyscrapers over 200m, or it can't be considered a "proper skyline." London has more than just the Gherkin. The skyline goes on for miles, and in places such as the City there is a whole variety of architectural styles, shapes, colours and silhouettes. The photos I posted above prove this.


I agree with Wjfox, a skyline is not a cluster of tall buildings but a complete set of the whole city!!! Where else can one look along the skyline to see Tower Bridge, Big Ben, St Paul's Cathedral, London Eye, Millenium Dome, The Gherkin and Canry Wharf to name but a few??? London oozes a magnificent skyline full of history and beauty!!! The beauty of London is the contrasts from high to low, the old and the new etc. Its amazing!!!


----------



## Minato ku

La Defense in early 2005 (CBX tower 142m is not completed and T1 187m is not built)










It is not really current but it is one of best picture of La Defense that I know.


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## uA_TAGA

*ISTANBUL*


----------



## rocky




----------



## Shikamaru

God bless Paris!


----------



## Manila-X

I'm digging those Paris and Frankfurt clusters


----------



## hkskyline

Frankfurt's cluster seems fairly sparse whereas Paris and London's clusters are more tightly-packed together.


----------



## marrio415

erbsenzaehler said:


> Ultimately it might be just a matter of taste - some people (including me) love historic skylines, other prefer to look at modern scrapers (also including me). Well, a combination of both (like Frankfurt or Paris maybe) is perfect.
> But concerning myself, I don't like the boxy Canary Wharf cluster as well as the city cluster (except the mentioned scraper) in London. I've visited GB's capital a few months ago and didn't like the way this city is building highrises - but of course, besides that, it's a magnificent place. Same goes probably for Moscow btw.


london don't need highrise buildings for it's skyline.And remember london is the finacial daddy which the likes of paris,frankfurt or moscow cannot even touch.So you can have you skyline for now!


----------



## Brad

marrio415 said:


> london don't need highrise buildings for it's skyline.And remember london is the finacial daddy which the likes of paris,frankfurt or moscow cannot even touch.So you can have you skyline for now!


^^does anybody agree or at least understand the reasons why London "don't need highrise buildings for it's skyline"?


----------



## krzysiu_

1.Frankfurt
2.Paris
3.London
4.Istambul
5.Warsaw
6.Moscow


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

1. Frankfurt am Main




























2. Istanbul
3. Paris


----------



## AMS guy

1. Frankfurt
2. La Defense
3. London/Warsaw
4. Rotterdam
5. Vienna


----------



## uA_TAGA

*>>>*


----------



## Manila-X

Bavarian Angelshark said:


> 1. Frankfurt am Main
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Istanbul
> 3. Paris


Nice lighting effect. The most impressive I've seen for a Euro skyline.


----------



## Minato ku

This one in Paris is not bad.


----------



## Manila-X

Is this for the upcoming World Cup event for SA? Anything like this on other Euro cities?


----------



## rocky

the paris one was for the rugby world cup last month. Rugby might not be popular in Hk.

In Frankfurt it was for the world cup 2006


----------



## hkskyline

Rugby is actually quite popular in Hong Kong. The Sevens attracts a huge expatriate crowd and the stadium can hold 40k people.

http://www.hksevens.com/


----------



## MaLaYSia aNd KoREa!!

congrats..european cities are really booming !!!sooner or later..they'll surpass asian cities...


----------



## Manila-X

MaLaYSia aNd KoREa!! said:


> congrats..european cities are really booming !!!sooner or later..they'll surpass asian cities...


That can be debatable. Unless Euro cities have some ambitious supertalls. I'm seeing it in Moscow


----------



## hkskyline

Several European cities are on a building boom, but that boom is nowhere near the scale of what's happening in emerging Asia. Don't think any European city can match the scale that Shanghai and Shenzhen are experiencing.


----------



## ParisianStyle

Paris / La Défense in 2015 (just to have an idea of heights)





















My selection : 

1- Paris / La Défense
2- Frankfurt am Main
3- London
4- Istanbul
5- Rotterdam


----------



## uA_TAGA

*



6. Istanbul/Rotterdam (I just didn't see many project for these cities)

Click to expand...

*just i answerd this quesion and there are also İstanbul current skyline pics


----------



## www.Rotterdam.nl

I think Istanbul and Rotterdam should be the #4th and #5th skyline of Europe (Istanbul maybe even the 3th in the future, after Frankfurt (#1st) and Paris/Warschaw (2nd)).

*Current R'dam Skyline, view from the northside (foto by Pruim, 2005)*


----------



## Brad

del


----------



## uA_TAGA

*ISTANBUL CURRENT SKYLINE*


----------



## Brad

Moscow











by jst-ru 2 months ago


----------



## Brad

Yarik


----------



## picassoborseli

For me Frankfurt, London, Istanbul and Rotterdam have the best skylines in Europe.


----------



## SkyLerm

^What about Paris!! :gaah:

Anyway, current Madrid's Skyline looking North.



coyote said:


> con un poco de neblina mañanera desde el PL del Manzanares


----------



## Brad

Moskva


----------



## Andy83

*Frankfurt Skyline*

Hi first of all! This is my first post here. I want to post a few pictures of the Frankfurter Skyline. In my opinion it is the best CURRENT Skyline in Europe!  

Frankfurt Skyline: 







































































































































































































:cheers:


----------



## aksu

To me it would be something like that:

1. Paris 
2. Frankfurt
3. London
4. Warsaw

Thank god that in Parisian skyline there's not Eiffel Tower. Historical buildings never look nice with skyscrapers. That's why to me Moscov with its socrealistic buildings it's too much mixed and diversed. Many factory chimneys (and its smoke) looks horiblle as well. Why u r giving it to poll, the bigger doesn't the better.


----------



## Manila-X

aksu said:


> To me it would be something like that:
> 
> 1. Paris
> 2. Frankfurt
> 3. London
> 4. Warsaw
> 
> Thank god that in Parisian skyline there's not Eiffel Tower. Historical buildings never look nice with skyscrapers. That's why to me Moscov with its socrealistic buildings it's too much mixed and diversed. Many factory chimneys (and its smoke) looks horiblle as well. Why u r giving it to poll, the bigger doesn't the better.


Euroscrapers is unique of putting its skyscrapers outside city centres or the traditional core just like what Paris did. But the tallest scraper in the city is still in the traditional core.


----------



## Brad

This part of the Moscow's skyline includes Moscow-city super tall cluster that is growing quickly. Now the highest skyscraper is 268 tall. In 5 months the tallest one will have 284 metres. In one year the first super tall will be seen. By 2012 the Russia tower (612 m) and several super talls will be built.

http://kirhack.livejournal.com/41760.html


----------



## Mathijzzz

Currently I think Frankfurt is my favorite. Also Rotterdam, London and Paris are very nice. Moscow is a coming skyline and so is Istanbul.


----------



## Manila-X

Moscow's skyline is nice but its spread out kinda like BKK or Seoul. Its not like Frankfurt or La Defense where you have a nice cluster of scrapers.

But Moscow is still in the top 5


----------



## hkskyline

It'll be interesting to see how the projects in and near the City will transform and broaden London's skyline and create 2 major clusters with Canary Wharf. There are so many cranes in air from looking across the Thames at City Hall.


----------



## Manila-X

As with The City of London, there are those in favour of scrapers and those who oppose it.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> As with The City of London, there are those in favour of scrapers and those who oppose it.


For more information on this debate and how UNESCO is stepping into the picture, consult my thread in the Skyscrapers & Arch section :

_UNESCO Concerned Tower of London Overshadowed by Skyscrapers _
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403399


----------



## SRG

MDguy said:


> a bit strange knowing the hatred towards us, but ok!


What the French? Naw, the French are lovable eccentric people. It's their politicians, or it used to be at least, that blame the US for everything..

All of Europe's main skylines are growing fast so it's hard to forecast a lot of change in these positions IMO.

1. London
2. Paris
3. Moscow
4. Istanbul
5. Warsaw
6. Rotterdam
7. Frankfurt
8. Barcelona
9. Liverpool
10. Benidorm

Sorry I don't really like Frankfurt. A skyline shouldn't subtract from the essence of its city..it should offer plenty of reflection of it, and London's and Liverpool's do that remarkably well. I don't think Benidorm is as awful-looking as some think it is..it looks just like a lot of the US' major coastal resort cities, except a little older. I recognize that soon Madrid will probably overtake Rotterdam's spot on my list, but I don't see a lot of other change. Maybe if Brussels took on some more density, maybe..and honorable mention goes to Vilnius and The Hague. Ironically from some vantage points Istanbul looks like the most American-like of the lot, and then from other vantage points it looks like the least American-like of the lot. Odd, huh?

That's just this one American's perspective, though.


----------



## hkskyline

I didn't see much of a skyline per se in Barcelona, but the sea of low and midrise buildings is quite impressive, with a few skyscrapers popping up now and then. The view from the Olympic site up the hills was magnificent.


----------



## Manila-X

When I see it, Barna doesn't need scrapers. The Torre Agbar and the Olympic towers are enough


----------



## hkskyline

Barcelona from Guell and the waterfront :


----------



## Brad

Moscow's super tall cluster. The 506 m tall Federation tower (the current hight is 242 m) is in the very centre of the composition. 










http://community.livejournal.com/ru_hdr/924890.html


----------



## nazrey

My Top 5:
1.Paris
2.London
3.Moscow 
4.Madrid
5.Frankfurt

The rest:
6.Warsaw
7.Lisbon
8.Istanbul
9.Rotterdam
10.Amsterdam


----------



## Arbais

nazrey said:


> My Top 5:
> 1.Paris
> 2.London
> 3.Moscow
> 4.Madrid
> 5.Frankfurt
> 
> The rest:
> 6.Warsaw
> 7.Lisbon
> 8.Istanbul
> 9.Rotterdam
> 10.Amsterdam


Lisbon better than Rotterdam? Madrid before Frankfurt and Warsaw? Are You Iberian Extremist?


----------



## FFM2007

^^:lol:


----------



## Frankfurter_Bockwurst

nazrey said:


> My Top 5:
> 1.Paris
> 2.London
> 3.Moscow
> 4.Madrid
> 5.Frankfurt
> 
> The rest:
> 6.Warsaw
> 7.Lisbon
> 8.Istanbul
> 9.Rotterdam
> 10.Amsterdam


bad list D:


----------



## Lagoya

my top 3:
1/2. Paris(without Tour Montparnasse it would be 1st with ease), London
3. Frankfurt


----------



## Manila-X

Looks like Moscow is leading the supertall trend in Europe


----------



## hkskyline

So is the consensus here skyscrapers = skyline? There are a lot of great-looking cityscapes with low and mid-rises, like Prague. Their skyline is very distinct, historical, and beautiful.


----------



## Manila-X

When I see it, skyline is more composed of skyscrapers and not low or mid-rise buildings. Skyscrapers have height and they can reach the sky


----------



## hkskyline

I do not agree at all. Looking at Prague, the cityscape and skyline is absolutely stunning, although there are no skyscrapers.


----------



## Manila-X

Prague doesn't need skyscrapers and if they would put some, it would be in the suburbs or outskirts. Its a trend with most Euro cities where the city centre keeps its traditional buildings and have its highrises on the outside.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Prague doesn't need skyscrapers and if they would put some, it would be in the suburbs or outskirts. Its a trend with most Euro cities where the city centre keeps its traditional buildings and have its highrises on the outside.


So you haven't been to London lately :


----------



## Manila-X

Unfortunately, no! But I'll be doing a Euro tour next year with London as the entry/exit point.

Like I said, most Euro cities. There can be exceptions just like London and Paris. Paris for example have some high-rises in the city centre but it is limited to certain spaces.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Unfortunately, no! But I'll be doing a Euro tour next year with London as the entry/exit point.
> 
> Like I said, most Euro cities. There can be exceptions just like London and Paris. Paris for example have some high-rises in the city centre but it is limited to certain spaces.


*UNESCO Concerned Tower of London Overshadowed by Skyscrapers*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403399

Even for Paris, although the skyscrapers are mainly clustered in La Defense west of 1er (the historic core), the tallest one in the city is actually across town (Tour Montparnasse). The Parisians aren't as daring in their redevelopment schemes in the core.

Considering London is such a major European city, their experiments with new constructions in the historic core may be a model for other European cities to follow.


----------



## Manila-X

True. There's also some high-rises located west of The Eiffel Tower.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> True. There's also some high-rises located west of The Eiffel Tower.


In fact, I don't think it's accurate to say Paris' skyline is in La Defense. It includes even the lowrises and midrises elsewhere in the city that connect to the tall buildings that dot the cityscape elsewhere.

Hence, it goes back to my argument that a nice skyline doesn't always need to have skyscrapers.


----------



## Minato ku

The Montparnasse tower is a bit sole, the district need more skyscrapers. :yes:










Paris is the western European city with the most high-rises, most are not located iin la Defense.
There is other cluster like Olympiades, Front de Seine (near the Eiffel tower), Orgue des Flandres, Montparnasse...


----------



## LeB.Fr

^^Wait a minut...is that tall tower Montparnasse???


----------



## Aeetlrcreejl

Frankfurt
Moscow
London
Istanbul
Paris
Madrid
Naples
Vilnius
Benidorm
Kiev


----------



## Minato ku

Paris
Picture by JP


----------



## Llinass

Vilnius

current skyline









2 years old


----------



## timmy- brissy

I don't like Parises because there buildings don't interlink together but I love Rotterdam's.


----------



## Jakob

More from Istanbul:


----------



## pimvdh

rotterdam now and in the future. 








pic from EuroMaster


----------



## Brad

Moscow-city - the super tall cluster in the city of Moscow.

http://unkernet.livejournal.com/ 

















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=20399623&postcount=4109

Moskva today - scroll >>>>>









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=20550011&postcount=1496


----------



## butch83

Warsaw skyline 08.07, taken from aeroplane about to land on Okecie airport, sorry for poor quality


----------



## EuroMaster

funny painting of an not totally recent Rotterdam:


----------



## Densetsu

Istanbul, my city, has a great skyline but its consisted of separate clusters. The main clusters are Kozyatagi(asia side); Sisli, Levent and Maslak(europe side). If these clusters were all together, I assert that Istanbul would have the best skyline in the entire Europe. 

Here there are some photos of these clusters and the future skyline (~5 years later):

*Kozyatagi:*










*Sisli:*










*Levent & Maslak in 1 pic:*










*Future of Levent & Maslak, ~5 years later:*


----------



## Brad

Panorama from Triumph Palace made by RUSSOS
TP is situated 9 km from the Kremlin.
scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## FutureSkyscraper

Frankfurt
Paris
Istanbul
London
Warsaw
Moscow


----------



## Quall

Benidorm, Barcelona, London


----------



## soloveich

Moscow


----------



## accadacca

FutureSkyscraper said:


> Frankfurt
> Paris
> Istanbul
> London
> Warsaw
> Moscow


I agree 100%!!!


----------



## lear1

Istanbul is rather Asia!


----------



## butch83

TRMD said:


> Benidorm


:lol:


----------



## cristof

i'd say moscow for the height but rotterdam and london for the diversity. The future is for La Défense i think


----------



## Densetsu

lear1 said:


> Istanbul is rather Asia!


Istanbul's skyscrapers are mostly on Europe Side.


----------



## Quall

butch83 said:


> :lol:


Why not?


----------



## Iluminat

I would put Benidorm above Istanbul :yes:


----------



## ww_lodz

Łódź's skyline is also nice, don't you think so? 


pan_tomas said:


>


----------



## Brad

Why not to rename the thread from ''Best current..." to "Nice current..."?


----------



## Iluminat

or just current


----------



## Iemand

Brussels?


----------



## Quall

^Hey, not too shabby


----------



## Densetsu

A few more from Istanbul.


----------



## anm

*Dmitri Chistoprudov*, Чистопрудов Дмитрий, Live Journal


SCROLL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Justa

by sturman







http://sturman.ometro.net/journ/ssc/moscow_highrises.jpg


----------



## Dhakaiya

Moscow for me. Not finished yet but even still its absolutely stunning.


----------



## erbse

It definetly is one of the ugliest cities on our neat planet.
Look at all those lovely commie boxes! :crazy:


----------



## BRANDNAME

Ok, Moscow, the City of Capitals is nice, but the ohter City Buildings are only Commiblocks. hno:

Not very nice.

But now look at these brilliant pics of Frankfurt am Main (Germany :banana::banana

Still the number one in Europe! :cheers::cheers:





































^^ That is a Skyline, Ladies and Gentlemen! 

Prosit to Frankfurt, to Germany the European Capital of Beautiful Skyline. :cheers:


----------



## Major Deegan

Seems like somebody is impressed and *feeling threatened already*. Off on a good start Moscow, I would say.


----------



## Singidunum

BRANDNAME said:


> Ok, Moscow, the City of Capitals is nice, but the ohter City Buildings are only Commiblocks. hno:


Yes pure panelak buildings :crazy:


----------



## SEAfan

Iemand said:


> Brussels?



Sorry, but I see a bunch of boring flat-top boxes here.


----------



## anm

SEAfan said:


> Sorry, but I see a bunch of boring flat-top boxes here.


Flat-top boxes may be boring individually, but many of them of different height can make a great skyline... I am not saying this is the case with this pic though.


----------



## Illegal_Alien

Rotterdam from The Hague.

Just to remind you people that Rotterdam also still exits 

Small overview of new skyscrapers: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=564584


----------



## bigones6

*WARSAW *


----------



## BRANDNAME

*Indeed Warsaw is nice!*

*But i am German and so i vote for Frankfurt am Main!*




















^^ Can you see the skyline in the last of these two pics? :cheers::cheers:


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

http://community.livejournal.com/msk_foto/877010.html


----------



## palaceboy1234

1.london
2.frakfurt
moscow will be good but its all under construction


----------



## stefanguti

A picture of a part of the Vienna @ night.


----------



## stefanguti

*Vienna again*


----------



## isaidso

1. Frankfurt
2. Warsaw
3. Rotterdam
4. Moscow
5. Paris


----------



## bigones6

1.Warsaw
2.Warsaw
3.Warsaw
4....


----------



## stefanguti

Rotterdam? 
pf..


----------



## soloveich

Moscow


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

:drool:


----------



## snow is red

soloveich said:


> Moscow


wow this is the first time I see such shots.


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

*By jst*


----------



## Justa

made by lordey 









photo by jst Sept 2007


----------



## soloveich

and Moscow again.
by mr.Myxin









and by Makzer


----------



## golov

Amazing photo by MisterMarriot :applause:


----------



## soloveich

i think we have to stop flooding this forum with Moscow pics


----------



## anton92

1.Moscow
2.Paris
3.Frankfurt
4.Istanbul
kay:


----------



## Kiluagon

1 Paris
2 Moscow
3 Frankfurt
4 Warsaw


----------



## isaidso

Moscow certainly is mushrooming up. I had Moscow in 4th, but with these new towers nearing completion, Moscow is a solid #2. Moscow will probably be the skyscraper capital of Europe very shortly. London and Paris are rapidly developing a skyline, but Russia is booming like no other nation in Europe. They're the Canada of Europe, in some respects.

Frankfurt
Moscow
Warsaw
Rotterdam
Paris


----------



## l'eau

moscow's skyline is the most impressive, fantastic, futuristic, beatiful:master:i think moscow isnt hte best of european, moscow is the best of world!


----------



## golov

l'eau said:


> moscow's skyline is the most impressive, fantastic, futuristic, beatiful:master:i think moscow isnt hte best of european, moscow is the best of world!


That feels good, but I think you are giving us too much credit


----------



## anm

l'eau said:


> moscow's skyline is the most impressive, fantastic, futuristic, beatiful:master:i think moscow isnt hte best of european, moscow is the best of world!


best in the world... :lol: 

but will be best in Europe in a couple of years:

photo by *alexandr-M* Oct 3 2008


----------



## isaidso

Apology accepted. Nice to see Moscow booming. Our 2 countries have more in common than people think. We're really neighbours, but we tend not to look at it that way.


----------



## luci203

l'eau said:


> design is important imo, not number of the skyscrapers:nono:


Not the number of skyscrapers... the size of them. Just look at Dubai :rock::rock:


----------



## Andy83

*Frankfurt*

Current Skyline in Frankfurt:


----------



## Elio di Angelis

1 Paris
2 Frankfurt
3 Rotterdam
4 Warsaw
5 London
6 The Hague


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2913418/


----------



## T3amgeist

1.Frankfurt
2.London
3.Paris La Defense


----------



## Patrick

some frankfurt shots made by me int the last weeks:


----------



## anm

SCROLL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>




























http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/7501.html


----------



## Densetsu

Here is the best European skyline *ISTANBUL*




Nuri1986 said:


> *Scroll Scroll *


----------



## Jakob

Istanbul:


----------



## Baboulinet

La defense in 1990 :


----------



## Baboulinet

La defense , today :


----------



## Minato ku

Not exactly today, it was early 2006 (maybe end of 2005).


----------



## Kaiser

Frankfurt all the way!










Do we need to argue? Frankfurt is obviously the winner hands down!


----------



## Patrick

what kind of celebration is that on the 1990-la denfense-pics?


----------



## Jakob

More from ISTANBUL:


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2933082/


----------



## isaidso

Frankfurt


----------



## MakaWella

Densetsu said:


> Here is the best European skyline *ISTANBUL*


wow Really nice vieuw at post 669..

One of the best.. And maybe the best in the future,, there are so much underconstruction in Istanbul..

Frankfurt has current the best skyline.. No Words..


----------



## golov

Behold the future









(c) majoris


----------



## stefanguti

*Vienna*


----------



## SkyLerm

^^Beautiful Vienna :drool:


----------



## stefanguti

SkyLerm said:


> ^^Beautiful Vienna :drool:


Thanks man


----------



## HOI

Moscows is really coming on. Love them new buildings :|


----------



## ferge

Woah, Russia!

Where did they all appear from, haha.. its as is La Defense has appeared overnight, such beautiful, curvey designs too.. if only they had some of that in Canary Wharf..


----------



## Justa




----------



## Brad

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29504842&postcount=2267


----------



## isaidso

^^ Agree. Today, it's Frankfurt, but Moscow will be #1 very soon.


----------



## skyscraper100

frankfurt


----------



## AJIekc

Moscow #1


----------



## Major Deegan

*Source: http://community.livejournal.com/ru_roofers/327843.html*


----------



## golov

^^ That is AMAZING, best in Europe :cheers:


----------



## soloveich

that is one awesome picture:shocked:


----------



## AJW

Spectacular shot!


----------



## Spike88bcn

Barcelona:


----------



## thoju75

Patrick said:


> what kind of celebration is that on the 1990-la denfense-pics?


The 90 La Defense pic is from 2006, for the opening of the new extension of the mall as far as I remember.
http://www.ladefense.fr/images/dynamic/bonus/photos/normales/65_wp_1024.jpg


----------



## Justa

Moscow never sleeps


----------



## luci203

scroll >>>


----------



## anm

a little old, the IC is taller now

by *russos*

May 9 2008

from LiveJournal

SCROLL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Densetsu

BEST EUROPEAN SKYLINE: ISTANBUL



Nuri1986 said:


>


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Frankfurt seems to be a bit ahead.


----------



## **RS**

For me:
#1. Moscow
#2. Frankfurt
#3. Warsaw/Rotterdam
#4. London
#5. Paris


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

My Top 10:

1. Frankfurt
2. London
3. Paris
4. Rotterdam
5. Warsaw
6. Moscow
7. Madrid
8. Liverpool
9. The Hague
10. Vilnius


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

1Moscow
2London
3Paris
4Frankfurt
5Warsaw
6Madrid
7Vilnius
8Oslo
9Tallin
10Brusseles


----------



## butch83

I think You forgot something, hint: starts with R:]


----------



## uA_TAGA

Hey don't you forget;
*ISTANBUL
*


----------



## butch83

Youre right, too much "best skyline in EU", which is more lively thread.


----------



## soloveich

Moscow by Mr MyXin
>>>


----------



## zwischbl

Thats one really stunning pano of Moscow !!


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> My Top 10:
> 
> 1. Frankfurt
> 2. London
> 3. Paris
> 4. Rotterdam
> 5. Warsaw
> 6. Moscow
> 7. Madrid
> 8. Liverpool
> 9. The Hague
> 10. Vilnius


If Istanbul is being considered "european" it would be on #7 for me, before Madrid, which would get #8 then. Vilnius would be out of the Top 10.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> If Istanbul is being considered "european"


Don't open the pandora box... of course Istanbul is an European city  !

And Istanbul has one of the best European skyline....Maybe not the best but....


----------



## uA_TAGA

*EUROPEAN BEST SKYLINE, ISTANBUL/ TURKEY*


----------



## Messi

Do skylines have also religions?


----------



## HS

Istanbul for sure isn't the best European skyline - the quality of skyscrapers is still low and the density isn't the best too.

In my opinion each city has got something, that create its skyline as the best - Moscow has got the highest skyscrapers, Rotterdam's got the most beautiful skyscrapers, Warsaw is very modern and "natural", London is "natural" and dense, Frankfurt is the first European skyscraper's capital... 

I think Frankfurt is still the best, but when in Rotterdam they build some higher scrapers it could be the best. Moscow need more skyscrapers, maybe not so tall.


----------



## parcdesprinces

*Paris, La Défense :*


































































from the American WW1 cemetery of Mont Valérien. (taken by Cyril a french forumer)


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

^^
^^
^^

:rofl:

Frankfurt










by masito76 (flickr)










by Znarfus3650630 (flickr)

>> scroll









from http://www.panorama-frankfurt.de/html/body_skyline_frankfurt_ffm.html










by validierer (flickr)


----------



## Brad

Moscow by Boch
Don't you see the potential of Moscow is higher than what we see in Frankfurt?


----------



## parcdesprinces

*La Défense *: The first business district of the continent !!



parcdesprinces said:


> :lol::lol: *La défense* (birth of the skyline)
> 
> *1950*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1961*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1962*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1972*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1973*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1974*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1976*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1980*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1985*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1988* (la Grande Arche)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........
> 
> 
> *La Défense*....nowadays.


----------



## stefanguti

* VIENNA *


----------



## uA_TAGA

*EUROPEAN BEST SKYLINE, ISTANBUL/ TURKEY*


----------



## Baboulinet

istanbul ? The best skyline in europe ? 
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

^ :hilarious



Brad said:


> Moscow by Boch
> Don't you see the potential of Moscow is higher than what we see in Frankfurt?


No. This thread isn't about "potential", by the way 

Some pics of my Top 6 (including Moscow  ):

1) Frankfurt (by mj-fotografie/flickr)










2) London (by stumayhew/flickr)










3) Paris (by TaylorMiles/flickr)










4) Rotterdam (by rad-k/flickr)










5) Warsaw (by Michael Schmidt1/flickr)










6) Moscow (by rcolonna/flickr)


----------



## uA_TAGA

Baboulinet said:


> istanbul ? The best skyline in europe ?
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


:weird:

*ISTANBUL*


----------



## stefanguti

stefanguti said:


> * VIENNA *




Same city,


other skyline


----------



## Baboulinet

:lol::lol::lol:

Only a Turkish can prefer this :










To this : 

















or this :

















you are not a skycrapers fan , just a stupid nationalist. hno:


----------



## diz

^^ stop trolling. both of you.


----------



## diz

why must parisians be so perfect.


----------



## soloveich

Moscow by Makzer
>>>


----------



## parcdesprinces

*Paris :*



parcdesprinces said:


> pics from survoldefrance.


----------



## uA_TAGA

*ISTANBUL *
*BY TheSkyIsTheLimit*


----------



## uA_TAGA




----------



## isaidso

01 Frankfurt
02 Paris
03 Moscow
04 Warsaw
05 London

06 Rotterdam
07 Istanbul
08 Madrid
09 Brussels
10 Vienna


----------



## warden987

erbse said:


> It definetly is one of the ugliest cities on our neat planet.
> Look at all those lovely commie boxes! :crazy:



ha-ha. one feels you are feeling the power of the reemerging Russia. I bet it will beat your Germany very very soon.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

^^ :lol:


----------



## warden987

Mr Bricks said:


> But the fact that the cluster is surrounded by an endless sea of commie blocks makes Moscow´s skyline quite dull. Just like Beijing etc.



what's wrong about commieblocks? Commieblocks or better tower blocks in Moscow are the highest in Europe and they add a certain touch of charm to the whole Moscow.

I like Moscow commieblocks, they are great and Moscow is great either, definitely the most futuristic and impressive city in Europe right now and the biggest at it.:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Relax, man. The new russian nationalism is getting more and more weird.. 

Frankfurt:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/168140036/


----------



## SWooSH27

Eduardo - I don't understand you( what did you mean?


----------



## SWooSH27

Warden just love moscow like you love your city, that's all. There isn't any nacianalism, I think. And I know that young Russians (who was born in 1980-1990) like and respect Europe and other world and they haven't got any nacianalism. Russians proud that they are Russians, that's true, but, I think, everyone proud of his nation)))


----------



## SWooSH27

And about skyline:
my opinion:
1) Warsaw;
2) Paris;
3) Moscow;
4) Frankfurt;
5) Istanbul;
6) London;
7) Barcelona.


----------



## SWooSH27

erbse said:


> It definetly is one of the ugliest cities on our neat planet.
> Look at all those lovely commie boxes! :crazy:


Are you serious?! I think, you just don't like russia, stupid nacianalist! are you german? i think in germany live normal intresting people but you... I didn't wait this words that you said from german... very very sadly... maybe, you is a son of gitler...)


----------

